# New Kitty Cat!! - Meet Wes!!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

So I recently got my own apartment! And naturally I felt the need to get my own kitty cat! He belonged to a woman whose son developed allergies to him, so they needed to rehome him. He's 3 years old and front declawed (the apartment only allows declawed cats :-? ) He's already settled in really well, eating, drinking and using the little box, and he's SUPER friendly

So without further adieu I would like to introduce you all to Sir Westin Von FuzzyBoots AKA Wes


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

http://youtu.be/QXSxdcx6Uxw


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

He is so pretty!
Im glad he has found a new home ^.^ Its sad that people declaw.. poor baby.

I have a black cat too! His name is Patrick! I hope you dont mind me posting a pic, i dont want to like.. take over your thread or anything.. :| Patrick actually gets him once a month bath today.. fun fun


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

He is awesome! Kudos for giving him a new and loving home!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww.... He's so Purrty 

And Patrick too.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats! I just love black cats...I'm planning on adopting one once I get my own place too.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Jupiter said:


> Congrats! I just love black cats...I'm planning on adopting one once I get my own place too.


You are awesome!! There are a ton of black kitties in shelters being overlooked.
The shelter I volunteered at had quite a few, and they were very talkative- probably because many black cats have siamese in their history.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Cats Rule, especially black cats!:thumbsup:


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Aww, what a cutie! He looks like he is making himself right at home. 

We have a smooth long hair black cat. I love black kitties, too.  We also have a grey and white and a flame point Siamese (colour at least, very unlikely to be anything more than a tiny fraction actual Siamese).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love black cats, too. We had 2 black cats in our neighborhood. Kmart was long haired and lived outside. He was put down this past year. He was around 16 years old. He was such a sweetheart and a real gentleman. lol The other one was named Midnight and he was pretty much an outside cat, too. He was declawed but never had any problem catching chipmunks. lol He was a stray that my neighbor took in.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I showed my BF the pics of Wes and he also thought he looked like Jacob, my black cat.


----------



## Opioid Slumber (Aug 23, 2012)

KITTIES!!!!!!!!! I love kitties! I'm very happy for you and your new kitty companion! I have a gray/brown tabby named Munch. He is a huge cat, weighs about 14-15 pounds! 

Here is a picture of him.

Munch being adorable!









Here's Munch watching over my son Lucian after he fell asleep from so much playing. Look at his cute kitty face!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Wes looks like he's got the devil in him! I bet he can be a sneaky naughty kitty. Then turn around and give you the "who me?" look.


----------

